# the ordinal 5372 could not be located



## Nedman (Oct 22, 2005)

hi, i try to run a game and receive "the ordinal 5372 could not be located in the dynamic link library xlive.dll" notice
and it fails to launch. i'd appreciate your help.


----------



## Nedman (Oct 22, 2005)

anybody?


----------

